# bought a beautiful collection.



## Nickinator (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a deal worked out on these beautiful bikes and thought i would share them with you. I don't think i can keep them all so let me know if anybody has interest. but anyway enjoy the pictures! The aerocycle (not pictured) is currently on hold for someone.

Nick.


----------



## TammyN (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow! Looks like you bought a museum!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll take them all.do you accept food stamps 

what a group of beauties.really dig those bikes.


----------



## mike j (Jul 17, 2014)

Now that's a collection, really nice photo's also. More than a couple are on my wish list.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 17, 2014)

wow... def ditto on the museum comment

what is that third blue one?

and is the fifth one a japanese bike?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 17, 2014)

Evinrude


----------



## jd56 (Jul 17, 2014)

Amazing Nick.
Love the Skylark.
Saw your pic of the Aerocycle on FB...what a beautiful specimen that one is.
Of course I'm partial to the tanklights.  And I think chrome with red / blue is just gorgeous! 

"It's all about the tanklights" everybody!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice acquisition!
Looks like a big investment!
How about a pic of the aerocycle?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2014)

Breathtaking, but you'll not get the 'Stang done THAT way.......


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 17, 2014)

whats up with the airflow's front fender?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> whats up with the airflow's front fender?




I was thinking the same thing.
It looks like somebody got crazy with the roller.
I wonder, if once the fender gets splayed out by over rolling, if the radius can be tightened up again. Or, is it like a bad haircut, and the more you roll, the worse it gets?


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 17, 2014)

ROLLED to death,, the shelby fenders with the edge stepped is hard to shrink it back...toast


----------



## partsguy (Jul 17, 2014)

*Well*

Nice collection Nick! But you'll have to pay for all this somehow. I'm sure it cost thousands to buy this collection. Time to sell the Mustang yet?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 17, 2014)

*.........................*

as one spanish sports braodcaster says:
GGGGGGOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thats spanish for= YOU lucky son of gun....


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> It looks like somebody got crazy with the roller.
> I wonder, if once the fender gets splayed out by over rolling, if the radius can be tightened up again. Or, is it like a bad haircut, and the more you roll, the worse it gets?




just widen the fender a tad, it will pull the arc back in!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 17, 2014)

bikiba said:


> wow... def ditto on the museum comment
> 
> what is that third blue one?
> 
> and is the fifth one a japanese bike?




Yes, 3rd one is an Evinrude, 5th one is a 1930's French bike called a Bonnet. Cool bike,  very ornate bike with pinstriping and has lots of brass ornaments- at every fender brace, 2 headbadges, etc. Has a rear drum brake.

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 17, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Breathtaking, but you'll not get the 'Stang done THAT way.......




Exactly Bri- the Stang is not getting done... :eek: 

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 17, 2014)

bricycle said:


> just widen the fender a tad, it will pull the arc back in!




FYI for those that PM'd, Nick is keeping the Airflo. It does have some issues, but he is OK with that. 
Darcie


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 17, 2014)

Third person responses always get me...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Here are some pics of the Aerocycle. Hopefully I'll be riding this in Charleston weekend after next! V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2014)

*Aerocycle*

Is this the restored Aerocycle Nick acquired?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Is this the restored Aerocycle Nick acquired?




Yes it is Wes. They knew I was wanting one of these and although the timing, financially, was not ideal for me I was able to scrounge the funds to get this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 17, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Here are some pics of the Aerocycle. Hopefully I'll be riding this in Charleston weekend after next! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 160671View attachment 160672View attachment 160673View attachment 160674View attachment 160675View attachment 160676View attachment 160677




very nice bike and not over restored .


----------



## Boris (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice! Congratulations Nick. Congratulations Shawn.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2014)

*Aerocycle*

Congrats to Shawn acquiring the Aerocycle!


----------



## Cory (Jul 17, 2014)

I want one now. Any extras laying around


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Here are some pics of the Aerocycle. Hopefully I'll be riding this in Charleston weekend after next! V/r Shawn
> 
> Alright, Shawn!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 17, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes it is Wes. They knew I was wanting one of these and although the timing, financially, was not ideal for me I was able to scrounge the funds to get this one. V/r Shawn




Congratulations Shawn.  Killer bike.  Please take pics in Charleston.


----------



## steve doan (Jul 17, 2014)

*Aerocycle*

I sold the gentleman the Aerocycle before he restored it.  Steve Doan


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 17, 2014)

steve doan said:


> I sold the gentleman the Aerocycle before he restored it.  Steve Doan




Got any before pics?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2014)

*Wow nick!!!*

Amazing bikes. What a find, an aerocycle and an airflow in one collection. Luck was on your side for sure. Rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Amazing bikes. What a find, an aerocycle and an airflow in one collection. Luck was on your side for sure. Rob.




Actually I know that Nick and Darcie rely more on hard work and persistence than luck! I'm glad they were able to reach a deal to bring these machines back to the marketplace so that others will get the opportunity to enjoy them. V/r Shawn


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 18, 2014)

*Evinrude!*

What's happening with the Evinrude?


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 19, 2014)

GenuineRides said:


> What's happening with the Evinrude?




I have been working with a couple people privately with that one, but may post it later on CABE. It's a very well priced Evinrude, so keep your eyes peeled!
Hey- you could just drive over and pick it up!

Darcie


----------

